# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Arrestohet me ne fund Radovan Karadzic!

## Lioness

> Serbia captures fugitive Karadzic
> 
> Bosnian Serb war crimes suspect Radovan Karadzic, one of the world's most wanted men, has been arrested in Serbia after more than a decade.
> He has been brought before Belgrade's war crimes court, in accordance with a law on cooperation the Hague Tribunal, the Serbian presidency said.
> The Bosnian Serb wartime political leader disappeared in 1996.
> He was subsequently indicted by the UN tribunal for war crimes and genocide over the 1995 massacre at Srebrenica.
> His wartime military leader, Ratko Mladic, remains at large.
> "Radovan Karadzic was located and arrested tonight" by Serbian security officers, a statement by the office of President Boris Tadic said, without giving details.
> "Karadzic was brought to the investigative judge of the War Crimes Court in Belgrade, in accordance with the law on cooperation with the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia."


S'ka nevoje per shume perkthim.  Me ne fund u kap ky monster  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

I erdhi koha dhe keti plehres  :ngerdheshje:  hec se keto te gjithe do ndjekin rrugen e Milloshit.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> S'ka nevoje per shume perkthim.  Me ne fund u kap ky monster


Duket se ai ka qene i mbajtur ne Serbi dhe eshte ruajtur deri sa cmimi i dorezimit te tij te barazohet me perfitime te medha politike dhe ekonomike.
Mlladic mbahet ende ne ruajtje per perfitime tjera.

----------


## Lioness

> Mlladic mbahet ende ne ruajtje per perfitime tjera.


Paskemi qene ne te njejten mendje.  Sa lexova lajmin, pyetja e pare qe i bera vetes ishte "pse tani"?  Nese shkojme pak me tutje ne ujrat e zeza te makinacioneve "Mlladic=Mitrovica?"

Shpresoj qe jo ...

----------


## Dajti

Te me falin te gjithe se nuk kisha kohe me e perkthyer , the po e bej copy-paste.




> BELGRADE, Serbia — Former Bosnian Serb leader Radovan Karadzic, accused architect of massacres making him one of the world's top war crimes fugitives, was arrested on Monday evening in a sweep by Serbian security forces, the country's president and the U.N. tribunal said.
> 
> Karadzic is suspected of masterminding mass killings that the U.N. war crimes tribunal described as "scenes from hell, written on the darkest pages of human history." The killings include the 1995 massacre of 8,000 Muslims in Srebrenica, Europe's worst slaughter since World War II.
> 
> "I was informed by our colleagues in Belgrade about the successful operation which resulted in the arrest of Radovan Karadzic," the tribunal's head prosecutor, Serge Brammertz, said.
> 
> He was indicted on genocide charges in 1995 by the tribunal, and topped the its most-wanted list for more than a decade, allegedly resorting to elaborate disguises to elude authorities.
> 
> Serbia has been under heavy pressure from the European Union to turn over suspects to the international tribunal.
> ...


Le te themi qe, drejtesia vonon por nuk harron.

----------


## Archicad

*Arrestohet Radovan Karaxhiq*

Këshilli për Mbrojtjen Nacionale i Serbisë ka bërë të ditur se është arrestuar i shumëkërkuari nga Tribunali i Hagës, Radovan Karaxhiq.

E hënë, 21 Korrik 2008 23:43

Siç thuhet në njoftimin e Presidencës serbe - në një aksion të shërbimeve serbe të sigurisë, lideri i serbëve të Bosnjës, Karaxhiq, është lokalizuar dhe më pas arrestuar.

Karaxhiq është dërguar para prokurorit të Këshillit për Krime të Luftës në Beograd, në pajtimin me Ligjin për bashkëpunim me Tribunalin e Hagës për ish-Jugosllavinë.

Në këtë njoftim nuk bëhet e ditur kur dhe ku është arrestuar i kërkuari për krime të luftës në Bosnje, i cili i ka ikur drejtësisë gjithë këto vite.

/telegrafi/

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Tani shpetuam, rrofsh Lioness !

----------


## INFINITY©

> Tani shpetuam, rrofsh Lioness !


 :pa dhembe: 

Te marrte dreqi sarkazmen ty.  :ngerdheshje: 

Po mire, kaq e veshtire eshte te gjesh nje njeri qe kerkohet per krime lufte ne Serbi? Interpoli sikur ky edhe ne fshatrat e Mongolise te kishte shkuar do kishte arritur ta gjente shume me shpejt se nje dekade. Eh sa njerez fshihen mbas ketyre  :me dylbi:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Rri me dreq se bera batute jo sarkazem . Pasi kaluan 13 vjet e si duhej me njeriu fap e gjeten karajxhicin. Keta te hages jane karagjoza.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Te me falin te gjithe se nuk kisha kohe me e perkthyer , the po e bej copy-paste.
> 
> 
> 
> Le te themi qe, drejtesia vonon por nuk harron.


Per cfar drejtesie flet aman ??? Nje Radovan kundrejt 8000 muslimanve boshnjak te pafajshem ?!!!Drejtesi te duket kjo ty ah !!!
Kur te masakrohet 8000 serb atehere do te plotesohet drejtesia, e jo keshtu !!!
Po nejse secili ka mendimet e veta.

GV_USA

----------


## Darius

> Rri me dreq se bera batute jo sarkazem . Pasi kaluan 13 vjet e si duhej me njeriu fap e gjeten karajxhicin. Keta te hages jane karagjoza.



Nuk jane karagjoza jo por jane te poshter. Karaxhiqin aty e kane patur, ka bredhur i lire rrugeve te Beogradit. Por une kam frike se mos eshte ajo qe ka shkruar Lioness.





> Sa lexova lajmin, pyetja e pare qe i bera vetes ishte "pse tani"?  Nese shkojme pak me tutje ne ujrat e zeza te makinacioneve "Mlladic=Mitrovica?"
> 
> Shpresoj qe jo ...


Pra edhe une shpresoj qe jo !!!

----------


## D@mian

Ma ha mendja Serbia e ka shitur shtrenjte kete scumbag! Shpresoj se ne kompensimet politike nuk perfshihen pazare per Mitrovicen.

----------


## D@mian

Pa paska kapur mendimin Luanesha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Natyrisht qe jo.
A s'e degjuat sot Bush'in a!?

----------


## RaPSouL

Pas 10 vjetesh kerkimesh arrestohet i shumëkerkuari Radovan Karaxhic. Arrestimi është bërë nga forcat e sigurisë serbe dhe i akuzuari për krime lufte dhe lider i serbo-boshnjakëve u dërgua para një gjykatësi në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Luftës në Beograd. Ai akuzohet nga Gjykata e Hagës për gjenocid gjatë viteve 1992-1995 në luftën e Bosnjës


BEOGRAD-Arrestohet Radovan Karaxhixh. I akuzuari për krime lufte nga gjykata e Hagës është vendosur nën pranga, raportoi vonë afër mesnatës agjencia serbe e lajmeve BETA. Sipas agjencisë, lajmërimi për këtë arrestim mbërriti mbrëmjen e djeshme nga Këshilli i Sigurisë Kombëtare në Serbi. Arrestimi është bërë nga forcat e sigurisë serbe dhe i akuzuari për krime lufte dhe lider i serbo-boshnjakëve u dërgua para një gjykatësi në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Luftës në Beograd. Megjithatë, vendi dhe koha e arrestimit të Karaxhixh dhe detaje të tjera të operacionit mbeten ende të panjohura.
Karaxhixh, për momentin ishte një ndër njerëzit më të kërkuar në botë u arrestua sipas AP në një vendpastrim nga forcat serb. Ai akuzohet nga Gjykata e Hagës për gjenocid gjatë viteve 1992-1995 në luftën e Bosnjës. Ai ka qenë në kërkim por edhe i fshehur njëkohësisht që nga viti 1998.
Zyra e Presidentit Boris Tadic tha një një deklaratë për shtyp se Karaxhixh u arrestua në një aksion nga forcat e sigurisë serbe. Sipas të gjitha të dhënave, në fund të vitit 1995 rreth 250 mijë kanë vdekur dhe 1.8 milionë të tjerë kanë braktisur shtëpitë e tyre për shkak të masakrave të Karaxhixh. Krimet e tij kundër muslimanëve të Bosnjës dhe Kroatëve janë të parrëfyeshme, sipas mediave të huaja. Ndëkrohë që është përgjegjësi kryesor i masakrës së Srebenicës me 8000 të vdekur, dhe që njihet si gjenocidi më i madh pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
Pas arrestimit kanë reaguar menjëherë edhe zyrtarët e lartë të Gjykatës së Hagës. Kryeprokurori Serge Mrammertz e mirëpriti arrestimin e Karaxhixh. U informova nga kolegët tanë në Beograd rreth operacionit të suksesshëm i cili përfundoi me arrestimin e Radovan Karaxhixh tha ztra e prokurorit në një deklaratë për shtyp nga Haga. Në emër të zyrës së prokurorit, dua të përgëzoj autoritetet serbe, në mënyrë të veçantë Këshillin e Sigurisë Kombëtare, gjithë ekipin serb që u angazhua në këtë aksion dhe zyrën e prokurorit për krime lufte në përmbushjen e këtij detyrimi në bashkëpunim me Gjykatën e Krimeve të Luftës thuhet në deklaratë.



(d.b/Balkanweb)

----------


## Renea

Tani sapo ndegjova lajmet ne RTV e Serbis , Karaxhiqi paska ndryshu pamjen e tij , aq shum sa qe ka punu ne nje ordinanc , ka jetu ne Beograd , pra ka qen i kyqyr ne jeten publike.
Treguan edhe nje fotografi , ishte me mjekerr te gjat te bardh. Gjat momentit te arrestimit nuk ka rrezistu ndersa thuhet se ka qen ne gjendje depresive.
Ishalla arrijn ta denojn sa me shpejt , mos te vdese i pa denuar.

----------


## Borix

Sipas CNN Breaking New, qe sapo me erdhi me email, Karaxhic, duke ndryshuar pamjen dhe i ndihmuar ekskluzivisht nga kisha ortodokse serbe, paska punuar nen identitet te rrem ne nje klinike mjekesore ne Beograd, gjate gjithe kesaj kohe! E theksoj kete te fundit "gjate gjithe kesaj kohe! Ne beograd!"

"Kasapi i Bosnjes", sic i referohet CNN, qenkesh nje mjek i maskuar me mjekerr. Vere se Karaxhic eshte nje psikiater, qe adhuronte dhe poezine. Ne Tetor te 2004, ka botuar nje liber (duke qendruar i fshehur), liber ky qe u shit ne Panairin e Librit ne Beograd. Per me teper, hidhini nje sy lajmit ne zhvillim tek CNN: http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/eu...est/index.html.

Disa foto nga CNN:

Karaxhic ne kohen kur punonte si kasap:




Karaxhic i maskuar, si mjek ne nje klinike ne Beograd:

----------


## Coca-Cola

Eshte zene qysh te Premten mirepo tani e kane publikuar lajmin. I pakapshmi i Hages kishte jetuar viteve te fundit ne Beograd me identitet tjeter dhe ka punuar si mjek.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Ja pamja e re e ketij krimineli serbo-orthodoks

Karaxhiq kishte per qellim zhdukjen e gjith popujve jo orthodoks , sidomos zhdukjen e muslimaneve. Ket e ka then ne parlament, para lufte. 
Ndersa lideri boshnjako-musliman , thot se populli musliman (boshnjak) nuk dot zhduket.



Lufta u nxit nga serbo-orthodokset , sepse ata kishin ne dor ushtrin , serbet kishin numrin me te madh te gjeneralave dhe oficirirve ushtarak .

Te dy te kerkuarit e Hages.
Radovan Karaxhiq dhe Ratko Mladic duke marr mbeshtetjen e kreut te Kishes orthodokse serbe. 
Nuk esht ky terorizem orthodoks ?

http://bosnjaci.net/foto/Pavle_Karadzic_mladic2_big.jpg

Karaxhiq prap me nxitesin e krimeve dhe luftrave , pra dihet me Kishen orthodokse serbe.

Mendimi im esht se bashk me Karaxhiq , Mladiq, Sheshel, Millosheviq ... duheshte dhe duhet te gjykohen edhe qindra udheheqes dhe nxites te "paqes" e ato jan udheheqsit e Kishes orthdokse serbe.
Sepse un mendoj se kta jan ata qe kan nxit lufterat ne mbeshtetje te shteteve tjera orthodokse.
Athu pse Serbia nuk e sulmoj Fyromin ? A esht shkaku se Fyromi esht shtet me shumic orthodokse ? Ose pse nuk e sulmoj Malin e Zi ?

Prifti orthodoks , ne luft , shum paqsore nga ana e tij.

http://www.bojanbb.com/blogsr/media/filaret.jpg

Karaxhiq prap me priftat orthodoks
http://www.bosnjaci.net/foto/Kacavenda_i_Karadzic.jpg

Karaxhiq , Mladiq , kriminel e tjer , duke marr mbeshtetjen e kishes.
http://www.jutarnji.hr/EPHResources/...31/muski-1.jpg

----------


## Renea

> Sipas CNN Breaking New, qe sapo me erdhi me email, Karaxhic, duke ndryshuar pamjen dhe* i ndihmuar ekskluzivisht nga kisha ortodokse serbe*,






> Amfilohije nikada nije skrivao svoje velike simpatije za Karadiæa.


Amfiholije asnjeher nuk ka fsheh simpatit e medha qe ka per Karaxhiqin.

Amfiholije esht mitropolit serb.

http://www.nacional.hr/articles/view/47505/2/

----------

